# My Official Loft Construction Thread



## First To Hatch

Hey guys I thought I'd start a thread of the loft build, although I got to warn you guys this is going to be very SLOW. We're only going to work on it, on days my brother has off and right now were working on setting up a swing set for our nephew, but hopefully we'll have the loft construction started by the 4th week of April (depending on weather and whatever days he has off) and we "MUST" have it completely done by the end of June. The loft is going to be 8 x 8

But... heres some pictures of a model I made so we have a visual of where the 2 x 4s go:





































Not really sure about the roof yet.. either that ^, red rose starter loft type of roof, or a slanted roof, I'm trying to figure what will work best and look good too.

Input on everything appreciated!!!


----------



## c.hert

Well my dear friend you have made up your mind and your plans are just beautiful and now the work begins and welcome to the real world of pigeon keeping and I am so proud of you that you continue with my negative comments as well---you are something---and something to watch in the future with your new found hobby...I will be watching you and enjoying your every post and I love what you designed so far...c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch

c.hert said:


> Well my dear friend you have made up your mind and your plans are just beautiful and now the work begins and welcome to the real world of pigeon keeping and I am so proud of you that you continue with my negative comments as well---you are something---and something to watch in the future with your new found hobby...I will be watching you and enjoying your every post and I love what you designed so far...c.hert


Thank you so much for all your comments to my threads c.hert that have been *greatly* appreciated.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Man thats only big enough for 1 bird LOL That is very smart making a model like that It will help you in the construction. The one im building now is being done day by day Im figuring it out as i go I think you have the right idea good job Keep us posted


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Man thats only big enough for 1 bird LOL That is very smart making a model like that It will help you in the construction. The one im building now is being done day by day Im figuring it out as i go I think you have the right idea good job Keep us posted


Thank you! Yea we decided to do that too now were just gunna build the floor then each wall piece by piece then put it all together like a puzzle in the end.
But we had a problem... lol we were outside measuring and we decided 8 x 8 is "ugly small" so now we've made it an 8 x 12, but I'm worried thats to BIG I don't want to bother the neighbors, although I know with proper training none of them will even know I have them lol.


----------



## Crazy Pete

When you are done you can hang the model for a wren house.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch

This isn't good!!! lol... after talking to one of the guys at the club and my mom, I think we're going 12' x 10' or 8' 16' which might be easier to build.

They guy at the club said 4 6' x 4' sections would be nice you'd have one for young birds, old birds, breeders and an extra one, that could be used for hens in the winter, or widowhood in old bird racing, or I could have 2 teams of youngbirds. Other guys tell me to build an 8 x 4 then go bigger but I can't see myself spend 300$ on an 8 x 4 then another 500-700$ on a bigger loft, just a waste of time and money to build a 8 x 4, plus if things don't workout it can be a nice storage shed!

Well c.hert you first suggested I build a 14' x 12' but I think it might be best if we stay with these dimensions  I just hope it doesn't come out ugly!

Thanks,
Shokri


----------



## c.hert

I know that you will figure all of this out and once your into this you are attached for life and just take it a day at a time and draw designs on paper and imagine how it would be for you to scrape droppings and venelate dust and carry water and get food and grit and vitamins and all the other stuff nesting bowls and nest boxes and light and air vents and fans and guards and meetings meeting new friends and training and traps and training and it go on and on and on and then more money and more money and more money and then you do have a real nice hobby but you could meet a racer family and go to their loft and help them clean and feed and water and learn more and my friend I know you are going to make real good decisions for I have faith in you....c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch

Got the floor joists in yesterday, unfortunately I'm very sick and couldn't go to school today. I'll try to take my pictures if I get a chance to, hoping to get a lot done this weekend. Any comments on metal roofing?


----------



## c.hert

The only thing that I know about metal roofing is it gets hot and makes noise when it rains ---maybe people who have them can fill you in about them....c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch

Couldn't start working on it today till like 5:30, was only able to get the floor boards on. HOPEFULLY I can get all the wall studs in tomorrow, but after tomorrow I have no idea when I'll work on it again, hopefully I wont have to go to home depot before my next paycheck thats all I'll say lol, never thought 12 x 10 could be an expensive size!


----------



## urunatural

very nice idea, put it outside with a sign "Coming soon"


----------



## First To Hatch

Still haven't taken pictures.. sorry. I promise that to take some this weekend though. Studs didn't get finished because I was taken away from work for about 2 hours to help cut down and chop up a tree, only got 1 wall done these screws are really weird took a lot of strength to drive them in. My brothers working on it on Thursday we'll see how much he can get done lol.


----------



## First To Hatch

Front view from inside of the loft at 6:30 PM









Side view of loft:

















Front view:










Was able to get a great deal today with a 34'' x 44'' window for 30$ today had a lil crack in the frame that super glue can fix!


----------



## c.hert

getting started and looking really good...c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks realy good


----------



## c.hert

Tomorrow I will do the same thing that you have already finished in your loft. There will be flooring put in and 2x4 to hold up the walls plus the ceiling is going to take a masters degree to figure out---but I will get some work done tomorrow--and will be my carpenters helper and lead him on the right path to at least starting this affair of enlarging the loft and I just wanted you to know we will be in this stuff together and this to me is suffering with a lot of work...Take care my friend....c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch

It won't be worked on till Tuesday for me and all that going to get done is the last wall of studs. Then gotta figure out how the roofing is going to look. Maybe if I'm luck that can all be done by next week. I hope this is all done by June 27th.


----------



## c.hert

You are going to be ahead of me----I need to do this little by little---because my carpenter has to go out of town again and I was lucky to get him to start something tomorrow but we are suffering together with our money and plans---ugh ugh c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I'm going to get my treated 2x4s tomorrow for mt aviary. They are on sale from 3.97 each to 1.97. I cant let that slip by. I will save about 40 dollars plus I have family that work there and they can get me 10% off.


----------



## c.hert

Thats a wonderful price.....great.....c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yep I think I need about 20


----------



## First To Hatch

Our 2x4s are 2.83!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I'm sitting here at work and saw it in a sale paper so I'm going first thing in the morning


----------



## First To Hatch

I got all the studs up and connected... still kinda wobbly though not sure what to do about that, I need to figure that out then my brothers putting on the roof next Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Guest

once you put the plywood shell onto the studs it pretty much makes everything sturdy


----------



## First To Hatch

Roof this week... ondura looks nice, but its so pricey I don't know what roofing material to use now...


----------



## First To Hatch

Roof is.. sorta done...


----------



## Kalkbl

Your coming along nicely. Sure will be a nice big roomy Loft.

Ondura would have cost you about 120 bucks plus 2 boxes of nails for it, Roughly for a 10x12


----------



## First To Hatch

I went with the 35$ metal roofing. Not only did it look better but its stronger and has an extra foot to it.


----------



## c.hert

Sure looking real good and your getting there...good job...c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch

Kalkbl said:


> Your coming along nicely. Sure will be a nice big roomy Loft.
> 
> Ondura would have cost you about 120 bucks plus 2 boxes of nails for it, Roughly for a 10x12


Just wanted to say that my mentor said you should have an overhang from each side because if you don't water will run down it when rains and make the wood rot.


----------



## Kalkbl

????? in general?? Or on my loft??
Since you used my quote I did not know if you were telling me, I have 3 1/2 to 4 inch over hang on each side and about 4-5 inches off the back on my loft.


----------



## First To Hatch

Kalkbl said:


> ????? in general?? Or on my loft??
> Since you used my quote I did not know if you were telling me, I have 3 1/2 to 4 inch over hang on each side and about 4-5 inches off the back on my loft.


I wasn't sure if when you were telling me how much ondura cost if you weren't considering over hang or not.


----------



## First To Hatch

Well completely done with the roof, we were at lowes for 2 hours getting the plywood cut and deciding what to get. Then I realized that the measurements to get them cut were completely wrong and that I was supposed to have 6'' off for vents but its to late now. Do you guys think that if I just covered the slope part with wire it would be good enough for vents? My front of the loft is mainly open as well.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I'm going to start a LA group when my lofts done if anyone is interested. Its my wife's idea she said i will need it. Lowes anonymous. LOL


----------



## First To Hatch

I've been saving the receipts to add it all up one day. but I don't think I'm going to lol.


----------



## Jay3

First To Hatch said:


> Well completely done with the roof, we were at lowes for 2 hours getting the plywood cut and deciding what to get. Then I realized that the measurements to get them cut were completely wrong and that I was supposed to have 6'' off for vents but its to late now. Do you guys think that if I just covered the slope part with wire it would be good enough for vents? My front of the loft is mainly open as well.


You don't have anything to cut them out with? Maybe you should pick up a jigsaw. You'll probably need it at some point to add things to the loft anyway.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Lets see some more pics everyone.


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Lets see some more pics everyone.


HEY don't point out the fact that I haven't put up pictures lately lol. All we did yesterday was finish the roof and I spent the day sanding out the boards and putting primer on them, the boards we have are only enough for a side wall and the back wall. I'll get you guys some pictures when theres something worth showing.


----------



## First To Hatch

Jay3 said:


> You don't have anything to cut them out with? Maybe you should pick up a jigsaw. You'll probably need it at some point to add things to the loft anyway.


I have a jigsaw but nothing ever comes out when I use it. Thats why I'm wondering if that will be enough ventilation, I'll get a picture of what I mean tomorrow.


Shokri


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thats fine. Just wanted to make sure everone was working LOL


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thats fine. Just wanted to make sure everone was working LOL


Lol more primer ended up on me then the boards I swear, but seeing your and Kalkbl's loft gets me scared that it wont look half as nice as yours. 

I just thought I'd post this http://www.shellstonefarms.com/fun.htm if you scroll down enough you'll see Hardluck Lofts, Bernie Gutowski is a great guy and is helping me out a lot, I'm copying his design for the front side of the loft. My aviary is going to be 8ft by 2ft and when it comes up to the top it becomes 1ft then there will be a solid wall at 4ft to separate the aviary because on the inside the loft is separated at 6 x 4 so it will be a 4 x 2 aviary for a 6 x 4 loft area, I was told to do half the size of the loft for aviary so I figure thats a good size.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thats a nice loft should work well for you.


----------



## First To Hatch

Sorry never got the pictures or finished priming, had a state test at 1 and then I decided it was to nice out to work on the loft so I invited some friends over and did that instead.


----------



## blackknight01

what size is this loft?


----------



## First To Hatch

blackknight01 said:


> what size is this loft?


The loft is 12 x 10.


----------



## First To Hatch

Well heres what I mean about the vents




















Would it be okay, and enough if I just placed wire over the area from the top 2x4 on the studs to the 2x4 on the roof?


----------



## Matt Bell

If you used the same stuff you use for your aviary it should be ok as long as you don't get some real hard horizontal rains...may think about building a flap or something hinged to cover those just in case that happens.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You can put the wire there like you want but put a trim board around your roof on those 2x4s 6" or 8 "wide. That will stop anything blowing in and the air would go under the trim board and in the vent and you would have a nice trimmed out roof. I would put another 2x4 so the vent is only 4" wide the whole way across and make the trim board 5" and no rain will get in. Gary


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You can put the wire there like you want but put a trim board around your roof on those 2x4s 6" or 8 "wide. That will stop anything blowing in and the air would go under the trim board and in the vent and you would have a nice trimmed out roof. I would put another 2x4 so the vent is only 4" wide the whole way across and make the trim board 5" and no rain will get in. Gary


Yea I planned on doing something like that I was just worried that it wouldn't be enough ventilation.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If you have that on both sides I think that would be enough for the top. You have to have at the bottom to.


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If you have that on both sides I think that would be enough for the top. You have to have at the bottom to.


My mentor has no bottom vents, I'll have to talk to him about that though those seem very unsafe I don't like that if anything wanted to they can rip the wire and if it were the plastic housing vents rats could chew them open.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You cant have air going out the top without it coming in the bottom. They are safe If you use the right wire and install it right some people just nail the wire on and it can be torn off you should nail strips around it so there are no edges to get to.


----------



## Jay3

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You cant have air going out the top without it coming in the bottom. They are safe If you use the right wire and install it right some people just nail the wire on and it can be torn off *you should nail strips around it so there are no edges to get to.*




My aviary was done that way, and I thought the same thing, so I added the extra wood over the seams. Makes me feel better. I think many don't think about that, but I think you're right. It is better to take the little extra time and do that.


----------



## First To Hatch

Put in a side wall and the back wall today, bought the wood for the front part today too and primed it put those on tomorrow and that'll be it for awhile leaving to Israel for 3 weeks.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

lookin good


----------



## First To Hatch

Looks kinda dark in there but its pretty bright when I'm in but then again thats cause a whole wall is missing still. I hope I wont have to add another window or something. This is it until I come back from Israel on the 21st. I hope for a safe trip!

Thanks
Shokri


----------



## Jay3

It looks great, but I think you will want to add the bottom vents. As was mentioned, if you use heavy hardware cloth, and cover the edges, nothing is going to get through them. You'd get much better air circulation. Anything that wants to get in, doesn't have to have vents at the bottom, they can climb anywhere.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## TheGame

I agree bottom vents will be great for ventillation and keeping the pigeon dust and dander out.


----------



## First To Hatch

Hey folks just got back today we'll see where we go with this loft now!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

How was your trip


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> How was your trip


it was pretty good ill try to post some pictures later some are of my cousins farm


----------



## First To Hatch

I got two coupons from lowes today 10$ off 50 and 25$ off 250 only problem is I don't think I'll be buying 250$ worth at once the 50$ one will go quick though thats for sure


----------



## Jay3

Good for you! How long are the coupons good for? Maybe you will be able to come up with a list of things that you will definitely need, and might as well get now with the coupons. Have fun! You have spent so much there they figure you're about done, and they are trying to get you to spend more. LOL.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Make a list and spend the money in a couple weeks you will say man i should have bought all this stuff when i had the coupon I know because it happened to me. LOL


----------



## ptras

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I'm going to start a LA group when my lofts done if anyone is interested. Its my wife's idea she said i will need it. Lowes anonymous. LOL


Funny...when we were building an in-law apartment, we were at Home Depot a minimum of ten to twelve times per week. We called it *Home Away From Home Depot*.


----------



## Jay3

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Make a list and spend the money in a couple weeks you will say man i should have bought all this stuff when i had the coupon I know because it happened to me. LOL


I don't even want to think about how many times I have done that!


----------



## First To Hatch

I've been thinking and I'm wondering if I should change how I split up my loft? Do you guys think I should stick with 4 6 x 4 sections and a 2ft hallway? Or should I do something else.


----------



## First To Hatch

Got the top vents done and the windows in still got to put the boards on that one wall though.


----------



## First To Hatch

Also wanted to say we got a table saw, a board some 2 x 3s, a Gatorade, hardware cloth, paint' and rollers for the 250$ coupon lol


----------



## blackknight01

post some more pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Jay3

First To Hatch said:


> Also wanted to say we got a table saw, a board some 2 x 3s, a Gatorade, hardware cloth, paint' and rollers for the 20$ coupon lol


Now aren't you glad you used the coupon?


----------



## First To Hatch

blackknight01 said:


> post some more pictures when you get a chance.


Yea I will I kinda want to get the last wall done before I show off anything. lol


----------



## First To Hatch

Jay3 said:


> Now aren't you glad you used the coupon?


Yea kind of funny I thought I didn't have 250$ left on the outside and I'm not even done with it... at least my brother paid for the table saw lol.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

First To Hatch said:


> Yea kind of funny I thought I didn't have 250$ left on the outside and I'm not even done with it... at least my brother paid for the table saw lol.


I was just going to say you could have bought a lot of wood for what a table saw cost. Then borrow a tale saw. You will be surprised how much money a table saw will save you. I take cheep 2x4s and rip them down for trim boards and other odd size boards i need instead of buying them that size.


----------



## First To Hatch

Went to the club today one of the guys wants to give me some young birds... I don't think I'll be done by then lol.


----------



## First To Hatch

Really haven't worked on it for awhile been busy I'm think it'll be done in October-November if I'm lucky. I was wondering if the bottom vents were more like halfway vents? Would that work just as well. If I don't see as ventilated as I'd like after its all built I'll add more on, also thinking I might need another window.


----------



## First To Hatch

Been awhile since I've done anything either been busy or to lazy lol. The sides on this wall don't look the prettiest but I wasn't going to spend 60$ on wood for those little areas when I had scrap that'll fit there maybe it will look nicer when I paint it.


----------



## ptras

First To Hatch said:


> Been awhile since I've done anything either been busy or to lazy lol. The sides on this wall don't look the prettiest but I wasn't going to spend 60$ on wood for those little areas when I had scrap that'll fit there maybe it will look nicer when I paint it.


Take a skil saw and set the blade depth to the thickness of the siding. Screw a guide board onto the siding so the blade lines up with the edge of the lower siding piece. You can then cut it in a nice straight line. Once it's painted, no-one will notice the difference.


----------



## First To Hatch

ptras said:


> Take a skil saw and set the blade depth to the thickness of the siding. Screw a guide board onto the siding so the blade lines up with the edge of the lower siding piece. You can then cut it in a nice straight line. Once it's painted, no-one will notice the difference.


If your talking about the edges thats all going to be covered with trim.


----------



## First To Hatch

Slow and steady wins the race I guess still not done with the aviary thats as far as I got today Lowes is closed so I can't go and get the wire I need. I think I'll wait till spring to do the inside.


----------



## First To Hatch




----------



## First To Hatch




----------



## First To Hatch




----------



## First To Hatch

I might switch up the lock to the one Shadybug has, I still have the traps to do and the inside, I'm just aiming for getting the young bird sections done, then try to get the breeder sections done by at least fall.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Your latch is on wrong it needs to be turned around and flipped back so the screws are covered.


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Your latch is on wrong it needs to be turned around and flipped back so the screws are covered.


I kinda figured lol I was thinking to myself couldn't they just unscrew it to get in ? My brother put it on I thought it looked weird, oh well I kinda plan on getting the one you have anyways.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Your loft is really looking good. Just take your time and do it right, and you won't be sorry.
Cleaning is the biggest headache, make everything so it cleans easy, and it won't feel like a chore, when you go there to do it.


----------



## BLOWINSMOKE

Very nice, you've done a great job


----------



## Pip Logan

Hows the build coming along? Any new pics?


----------



## sport14692

That is a nice looking loft


----------



## First To Hatch

Its kind of on hold till the snow melts or something, I'm thinking I'll get started again by the end of March or beginning of April, and have birds in there by mid-April.


----------



## First To Hatch

I got the walls up for a section...

To do list by April 15:
Run electricity to loft
put in dowels on avairy
build trap
build perched

To do list by october:
build hen and cock section
next boxes
perches

a lil bit of finishing touches on painting certain areas ill try to get pictures on thursday when i work on it again


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

do you have update pics of the the finished product? nice loft BTW


----------



## CarloSantoro

coop looks good.. any finished pictures ?


----------



## spirit wings

can't wait to see it... with birds in it!!!


----------



## newtopidgeons

he has a post of his young birds in the loft. I think it has been a while since he updated this.


----------



## First To Hatch




----------



## First To Hatch

Sorry, I stopped messing with this thread because seemed like no one was following it but I'l start it up again. I have tomorrow off so I'll take some more pictures. 


To do lost:
Run a fence across the top of the roof of the loft so they trap quicker before I start training tosses.
Run electricity to loft before I start training tosses.
Get cock section done.
Get hen section done.
Perches in both those sections.
Nest boxes in the cock section. 
Aviaries for both cock and hen section.
Shelving and/or a closet for things like medicine. 

I actually don't like that list because it just made me realize I have a lot to do still!!! And a lot of money to put in!!! I only work on it with my brother anyways and its hard to meet on days that we both have off. I guess now that you guys are still following this thread I'll keep you guys updated with pictures and such.


----------



## First To Hatch

I'll also try to do a video one of these days. And a video when I'm completely done.


----------



## Jay3

Looks great! Just cause people aren't posting, doesn't mean they're not looking. LOL.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

lookin' good, I like the aviary a bunch.


----------



## horseart4u

nice looking loft birds are happy


----------



## First To Hatch

Thunderbird Racing said:


> lookin' good, I like the aviary a bunch.


Thanks, its super easy to clean as well. Only bad thing about my set up is you can't have birds flying and birds in the avairy at the same time. But thats the YB section so not like theirs prisoners in there but when you have to settle in birds from other lofts I have to catch the ones that aren't ready to be out yet and crate them up. Its really easy to clean as well... I love that about it.


----------



## First To Hatch

I put the fence up on the front of the loft roof, now I just need to do the sides and the chicken wire on the top. Also dug and put in the electric wire all the way and its in the loft now I just need to add the lights and plugs or whatever. I bought all the supplies I need for the breeder sections. Decided to make them 2 6 x 4s instead.


----------



## First To Hatch

The fence on the roof is now done on the front and sides, and chicken wire on the roof of the loft, so they land on the landing board and head right in, I want to do some touch up painting tomorrow. Then we will start the breeding sections as soon as we can.


----------



## billyr70

looking good.


----------



## jlover

So is the loft finished already?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

I'm thinking we need a picture update!


----------



## First To Hatch

Yes I promise, tomorrow. I put up the studs, boards and wire for the two breeder sections and put up 1 out of the 3 doors. Wednesday we will hopefully put in the two doors, handles, and perches. All thats left after that will be two 4ft x 2ft aviaries, and 16 nest boxes.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## First To Hatch

I'm trying to figure out how to get these pictures on the computer guys


----------



## First To Hatch

Here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXJExSVqxGg&feature=youtu.be

http://youtu.be/XDWk-l_uNU4

http://youtu.be/fzhEHjCtgi4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IWxvp0J9Sg

http://youtu.be/XxdXR-Zd1Yk


----------



## First To Hatch

no comments?


----------



## raftree3

Looks really nice. Seems like part of the enjoyment of the sport is the opportunity to be a "builder".


----------



## TonyVink

Just had a look at the YouTube videos, what a nice looking loft. I will be going through this thread to find out all the tips and tricks you and all the others have talked a out. My loft is still a design in my head and a negotiation with my wife. Yeah, I still have some serious wheeling and dealing to do before I can get the foundations into the ground. Hehe. 
I am still deciding what birds to get, whether or not to get (back) into racing or maybe try out a kit of fancies. It all has. To do with family and available time to give to the hobby.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

I just checked out your videos. Nice. How did the birds you got from Melsloft fly for you. My combine winner this year was from Mel.


----------



## First To Hatch

These I just got in October for breeding an am pretty excited about them. I believed that Staf Van Reets would be better than Janssens since I needed some speed.


----------



## First To Hatch

Well the goal is to finish the aviary for the cocks tomorrow, oh yeah the aviary for the hens is complete and they have perches and are sitting in there now. We are hoping to get some of the nest boxes done tomorrow as well. We are building 15 boxes for 13-14 pairs. I'm going to let 2 pairs of sattinettes foster eggs for me.


----------



## Greek Boy

First To Hatch- Satinettes would have trouble rasing two homers. The satinettes have very small beaks to handle a large homer youngster. I believe they could handle it the first week, maybe two, but after that it would be too much for them. Something to think about. All the best.-Nick.


----------



## First To Hatch

My mentor raises his entire second round with satinettes.


----------



## Greek Boy

I must admit I'm quite surprised. I would of bet their beaks would be too short to handle a larger homing pigeon baby to feed. Good luck to you sir.-Nick


----------



## First To Hatch

I was surprised too.



I finished the aviary for the cocks and put in some perches. Now I need to do the nest boxes and more perches, and then a door on the inside for the aviary.


----------



## orock

Wow looking great so far keep posting them pics.


----------



## First To Hatch

I need to get you guys some pictures


----------



## Rafael/PR

VERY NICE LOFT , IM in the process of building mines i just made a link out of it , wanted to ask you a question how , how do you like those panels you put on your roof , you think they will hold in very high winds ? trying to decide what roofing im going to install on mines


----------



## First To Hatch

Rafael/PR said:


> VERY NICE LOFT , IM in the process of building mines i just made a link out of it , wanted to ask you a question how , how do you like those panels you put on your roof , you think they will hold in very high winds ? trying to decide what roofing im going to install on mines


Well, you have to nail it on, we nailed it on pretty good, it also cost 35$ a sheet. I think its better then ondura and easier to put on then shingles.


----------



## First To Hatch

Alright guys! I'm done. Nest boxes built, perches in all three sections done! Only thing left I need to build is some water heaters! Might even change things up a bit in the loft so I can connect the young bird section with the cock section.


----------



## Wingsonfire

First To Hatch said:


> Alright guys! I'm done. Nest boxes built, perches in all three sections done! Only thing left I need to build is some water heaters! Might even change things up a bit in the loft so I can connect the young bird section with the cock section.


Congratulations, feels good don't it  Looks great by the way..


----------

